
Are we living in a computer simulation? I don’t know. Probably - vo2maxer
https://www.vox.com/future-perfect/2019/4/10/18275618/simulation-hypothesis-matrix-rizwan-virk
======
IXxXI
If reality is a computer simulation. Is it objectively immoral to torture and
kill Julian Assange? The entire concept of reality being a simulation could
easily be a political pseudo science campaign to justify human rights
violations and immorality.

